# Quick Schutzhung question (Noob, don't rip my head off)



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

So I've been researching Schutzhund training a lot, and I am actually going to a facility tomorrow night to check it out and see how the trainer is. I am trying to map out all the trainers in my area and see what one I like the most. I plan to get a WLD in the next year or two and plan on getting competitive. Anyways I have noticed that the dogs will pretty much ALWAYS be staring right at the owner, while heeling, sitting, downing, etc.

I was wondering if there is any way I can start training this at home while he is still small. I do plan on taking him to SchH training quite early on when he is a puppy, but I want to be able to practice at home as well. This is my ultimate goal: 




If anyone has any tips or tricks I can do while training at home that would be nice. Please don't rip my head off, I am a quite new but I have been researching a lot and I only want to learn!

Thanks everyone 

(TYPO in title, SORRY)


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Reward anytime he is looking at you. Extend how long you require the look slowly. Video didn't work for mr


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Reward anytime he is looking at you. Extend how long you require the look slowly. Video didn't work for mr


This. I arm myself with a clicker, and click and reward when I get attention.. slowly drag it out. When it came time to work on attention during heeling I had Odin sit in heel position, said "fuss" and lured him to where I wanted him to pay attention (I prefer my shoulder) and just rewarded the crap out of him for it. I spent some time just doing that, no moving or anything and it really helped work on his overall focus.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks you two, I will be doing this for sure. Eventually do I get rid of the treats? Because I am pretty sure you can't have treats while doing SchH, at least the Trials?

Let me know! Thanks again.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Michael Ellis has a DVD that does show the progression pretty well.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just so you are aware, the rules state the dog must be attentive to the handler. They do not say the dog must maintain eye contact. But it sure looks cool if your dog can do it!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

mthurston0001 said:


> Just so you are aware, the rules state the dog must be attentive to the handler. They do not say the dog must maintain eye contact. But it sure looks cool if your dog can do it!


Exactly where I am coming from! I'd love for my dog to pay that much attention to me, or look at me while walking. Looks very good.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Your train will also give you pointers to work on at home.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Samba said:


> Michael Ellis has a DVD that does show the progression pretty well.


Plus one here on M. Ellis and his methods of engagement....you should really check out the videos...he has a school in Fairfield, CA if you're really dedicated to training your dog??


----------



## mareg (Mar 10, 2011)

You need to understand that the higher points will come from faster and better obedience because the dog focusing on you waiting for his next command....not because of the way it looks. 

There is a big difference between a focused dog working with its handler, heeling and waiting for its next command compared to the dog walking along until it gets its next command. 

Yeah, it looks good but that is not what it is about.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> Plus one here on M. Ellis and his methods of engagement....you should really check out the videos...he has a school in Fairfield, CA if you're really dedicated to training your dog??


Where can I find these videos? And I don't know... I'm 20 years old and this will be my first GSD. I'm going to go as far as I can without dropping out of my University?



mareg said:


> You need to understand that the higher points will come from faster and better obedience because the dog focusing on you waiting for his next command....not because of the way it looks.
> 
> There is a big difference between a focused dog working with its handler, heeling and waiting for its next command compared to the dog walking along until it gets its next command.
> 
> Yeah, it looks good but that is not what it is about.


Well obviously? Why would I want my dog to be staring at me and not listening? That would be quite pointless now wouldn't it.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Course its helps if dog is all ready marker trained. I use the word "yes" instead of clicker. Set in chair with dog in the sitz position facing you between your knees. Hold a treat in each hand and brace them on your knees. Most dogs will mug your hand trying to get it. Say "watch" and keep fist closed. The instant he looks at you in frustration say "yes" and treat. It want take him long to realize he gets a treat only by looking at you. Start extending the length of time he has to look at you by saying "goooood" "yes". Once he understands the meaning of the word watch in a few days you can move to standing up with him at side using treats. Of course there comes a time when the dog watches because I said so not because I have a treat. Pop from pinch or nick from ecollar works wonders for this but thats for down the road if you get serious. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Two said:


> Where can I find these videos? And I don't know... I'm 20 years old and this will be my first GSD. I'm going to go as far as I can without dropping out of my University?
> 
> .


Michael Ellis works with leerburg so on youtube you can find TONS of his stuff. ie

Leerburg site


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Michael Ellis videos here. There is a beginning one on marker training that is pretty good too. You can get a preview on the Leerburgbsite as it has many short clips free biewing.

Leerburg | Dog Training DVDs

Videos are a bit pricey. I don't know what your budget can accomadate.

I belong to Bow Wow Flix. It is like Netflix for dog training. They have different plans and you can get a wide variety. They have the M. ellis vids for rent.

BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

mareg said:


> There is a big difference between a focused dog working with its handler, heeling and waiting for its next command compared to the dog walking along until it gets its next command.
> 
> Yeah, it looks good but that is not what it is about.


Or the dog waiting for that ball to drop out of the arm pit or the special pocket on dad's jacket.

Hard for many people/handlers to understand the difference between the dog working because of the reward (lure) Vs. the dog working with the handler to earn the reward (toy, praise, play, food, etc). The latter is correct. The former too common.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Or the dog waiting for that ball to drop out of the arm pit or the special pocket on dad's jacket.
> 
> Hard for many people/handlers to understand the difference between the dog working because of the reward (lure) Vs. the dog working with the handler to earn the reward (toy, praise, play, food, etc). The latter is correct. The former too common.


I would agree totally! 

But then you also have to look at your dogs and work them appropriately.. With my male I will mostly work him with the ball in my arm pit and have him focus there in the beginning.. then I work to remove the reward so it's completely out of sight.. My female is different.. she enjoys working and working with me.. My male not so much.. So if I have to fudge it with a toy then so be it.. Good thing for me my male has pulled through his ob phases in the trial staying focused and attentive!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Samba said:


> Michael Ellis videos here. There is a beginning one on marker training that is pretty good too. You can get a preview on the Leerburgbsite as it has many short clips free biewing.
> 
> Leerburg | Dog Training DVDs
> 
> ...


I really like Bow Wow Flix, my only gripe lately is the videos seem to be taking a lot longer to arrive than they used to.. i've been waiting well over a week. I'd recommend doing the plan with more than 1 disk at a time if you're impatient like me. :crazy:


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow this guy is really good! I might consider some of his videos, he has to make a living somehow right? =]


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty sure michael ellis does just fine money wise lol. They also breed and sell some fine mal's I think


----------

